# Spring questions.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I don't know jack crap about clutch springs. I know there are a but load of threads on them but I don't know what the diff in Polaris and kawi clutches are but what springs should I use for 29.5s?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will need a complete kit IMO for your bike. I would call Quad Shop Customs. They are the top kits for Polaris and Can-Am.


----------



## QuickSilver74 (Dec 30, 2010)

i got a QSC kit for my 800 with 30's. it works great from the little riding i have done so far. it will still pull the front wheels even with the larger rims and tires!


----------

